# Pellegatti: "Vittoria di ieri merito anche di Mirabelli"



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2018)

Le parole di Carlo Pellegatti sulla vittoria di ieri contro la Roma:

"Gattuso non sbaglia una mossa, da grande allenatore quale ormai conferma di essere. Grande nella freddezza e nella razionalità delle decisioni, grande nel leggere ogni momento del match. 
Questo Milan ha futuro, grazie anche a Mirabelli.
Ieri gli ho mandato un messaggio:"Questo è anche un tuo gol!". 
Un anno fa è stata costruita una buona base, e ora vi hanno inserito più qualità"


----------



## 7vinte (1 Settembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le parole di Carlo Pellegatti sulla vittoria di ieri contro la Roma:
> 
> "Gattuso non sbaglia una mossa, da grande allenatore quale ormai conferma di essere. Grande nella freddezza e nella razionalità delle decisioni, grande nel leggere ogni momento del match.
> Questo Milan ha futuro, grazie anche a Mirabelli.
> ...



Un po ha ragione...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Settembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le parole di Carlo Pellegatti sulla vittoria di ieri contro la Roma:
> 
> "Gattuso non sbaglia una mossa, da grande allenatore quale ormai conferma di essere. Grande nella freddezza e nella razionalità delle decisioni, grande nel leggere ogni momento del match.
> Questo Milan ha futuro, grazie anche a Mirabelli.
> ...



Ci mancherebbe pure, ben più della squadra che era in campo era di giocatori presi da lui, ma il fatto che l'avesse lasciata monca senza centravanti non c'è dubbio alcuno. 

Higuain ieri ha fatto una differenza mostruosa.


----------



## Nils (1 Settembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le parole di Carlo Pellegatti sulla vittoria di ieri contro la Roma:
> 
> "Gattuso non sbaglia una mossa, da grande allenatore quale ormai conferma di essere. Grande nella freddezza e nella razionalità delle decisioni, grande nel leggere ogni momento del match.
> Questo Milan ha futuro, grazie anche a Mirabelli.
> ...



Se si riuscissero a mantenere ad alti livelli di rendimento Musacchio, Rodriguez, Chala, Kessie, Biglia, bisognerebbe riconoscere che un impronta da parte del calabrese sarebbe innegabile, sopratutto se raffrontata agli orrori di Galliani,

ma una rondine non fa primavera e resterebbe comunque il dubbio che con un paio di centinaia di milioni si potesse fare ancora meglio.


----------



## Mika (1 Settembre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ci mancherebbe pure, ben più della squadra che era in campo era di giocatori presi da lui, ma il fatto che l'avesse lasciata monca senza centravanti non c'è dubbio alcuno.
> 
> Higuain ieri ha fatto una differenza mostruosa.



Io ho sempre la sensazione che Lui voleva prendere uno tra Morata e Aubameyang ma che Montella ha insistito per Kalinic. Poi magari sbaglio ma questa sensazione anche di quella presentazione ancora non me la toglio. Qualcuno ha la stessa mia sensazione o sono l'unico?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Settembre 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io ho sempre la sensazione che Lui voleva prendere uno tra Morata e Aubameyang ma che Montella ha insistito per Kalinic. Poi magari sbaglio ma questa sensazione anche di quella presentazione ancora non me la toglio. Qualcuno ha la stessa mia sensazione o sono l'unico?



Tra il volere e il potere ce ne passa. Io non penso che Montella sia così scemo da preferire un Kalinic ad un Aubameyang, si giocava la sua carriera anche eh. Semplicemente erano finiti i soldi. L'errore è stato investire su Silva, ma lo hanno fatto non rendendosi conto che Cutrone era già notevolmente più forte.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Settembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le parole di Carlo Pellegatti sulla vittoria di ieri contro la Roma:
> 
> "Gattuso non sbaglia una mossa, da grande allenatore quale ormai conferma di essere. Grande nella freddezza e nella razionalità delle decisioni, grande nel leggere ogni momento del match.
> Questo Milan ha futuro, grazie anche a Mirabelli.
> ...



Gattuso grande allenatore mi pare un'esagerazione visto che si sta costruendo ora, speriamo si possa attestare come un grande perchè sarebbe fantastico per noi e per lui.
Diciamo che dopo napoli - milan è stato bastonato ( anche da me) perchè abbiamo interpretato male alcune situazioni di gioco e i cambi sono stati poco saggi. 
Ieri, invece ,tutto molto bene.
Mirabelli ha rifatto una squadra azzeccando molte scelte ma sbagliando anche clamorosamente alcune valutazioni : silva su tutte.


----------



## Mika (1 Settembre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Tra il volere e il potere ce ne passa. Io non penso che Montella sia così scemo da preferire un Kalinic ad un Aubameyang, si giocava la sua carriera anche eh. Semplicemente erano finiti i soldi. L'errore è stato investire su Silva, ma lo hanno fatto non rendendosi conto che Cutrone era già notevolmente più forte.



Può essere anche questo. Eppure Montella ha panchinato per mezzo anno Calhanoglu e ha sempre preferito Kalinic a Cutrone ed A.Silva nonostante i due in EL facevano molto bene e Cutrone era una certezza in campionato. Lo scorso anno Cutrone ha fatto 10 reti in campionato giocando pochissimo e sopratutto con Gattuso. Quando a Gennaio a Kalinic sono arrivati i problemi fisici ha iniziato a giocare Cutrone. Se Montella non volesse Kalinic vedendo che Cutrone era più efficace di lui non si sarebbe impuntato. Io me lo ricordo ancora come si smadonnava con Montella con i "Kalinic bastaaa!" Non a caso Kalinic ha litigato con Gattuso mica con Montella.

Però anche il tuo ragionamento è molto valido, anzi potrebbe essere quello corretto. Non si aspettava un Cutrone così.


----------



## Nils (1 Settembre 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io ho sempre la sensazione che Lui voleva prendere uno tra Morata e Aubameyang ma che Montella ha insistito per Kalinic. Poi magari sbaglio ma questa sensazione anche di quella presentazione ancora non me la toglio. Qualcuno ha la stessa mia sensazione o sono l'unico?



Enorme sciocchezza solo pensarlo, invece potrebbe essere molto più sensata l'ipotesi che abbia preferito far investire per Bonucci invece che per una punta di livello.
Comunque quello che sappiamo di ufficiale è che l'unico giocatore che ha personalmente preteso è l'ex capitano.


----------



## Beppe85 (1 Settembre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Enorme sciocchezza solo pensarlo, invece potrebbe essere molto più sensata l'ipotesi che abbia preferito far investire per Bonucci invece che per una punta di livello.
> Comunque quello che sappiamo di ufficiale è che l'unico giocatore che ha personalmente preteso è l'ex capitano.



Le cose son collegate... i soldi li abbiam spesi per Bonucci e cioè un difensore centrale che non ci serviva e non ce ne erano più per l attaccante... aggiungete ai 30 spesi per kalinic i 40 per bonucci e siamo a 70, cioè quelli con cui si sarebbe preso auba.
Tra l altro Bonucci aveva pure un ingaggio da attaccante di prima fascia...
Penso sia stato quello il vero errore di Mira, per il resto... vedo troppi milanisti massacrarlo quando si perde e poi esaltarlo quando si vince... mentre in realtà penso sia più giusto dire, con equilibrio, che ha acquistato tanti giocatori buoni ma al loro vero prezzo (cosa non impossibile... anzi... cosa piuttosto facile), con la vera ciliegina che è stato chala, preso a poco, sembrava fosse un brocco.
Se migliora e diventa un top, in molti dovranno rimangiarsi le troppe cattiverie su mira. Non sarà stato un fenomeno ma... non è neanche stato così negativo.


----------



## Beppe85 (1 Settembre 2018)

Segnalo comunque ieri uno striscione in curva su pellegatti che diceva più p meno (vado a memoria) "le tue radiocronache hanno segnato un'era, pellegatti vera voce rossonera"


----------



## Victorss (1 Settembre 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Le cose son collegate... i soldi li abbiam spesi per Bonucci e cioè un difensore centrale che non ci serviva e non ce ne erano più per l attaccante... aggiungete ai 30 spesi per kalinic i 40 per bonucci e siamo a 70, cioè quelli con cui si sarebbe preso auba.
> Tra l altro Bonucci aveva pure un ingaggio da attaccante di prima fascia...
> Penso sia stato quello il vero errore di Mira, per il resto... vedo troppi milanisti massacrarlo quando si perde e poi esaltarlo quando si vince... mentre in realtà penso sia più giusto dire, con equilibrio, che ha acquistato tanti giocatori buoni ma al loro vero prezzo (cosa non impossibile... anzi... cosa piuttosto facile), con la vera ciliegina che è stato chala, preso a poco, sembrava fosse un brocco.
> Se migliora e diventa un top, in molti dovranno rimangiarsi le troppe cattiverie su mira. Non sarà stato un fenomeno ma... non è neanche stato così negativo.


Applausi.


----------



## enigmistic02 (1 Settembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le parole di Carlo Pellegatti sulla vittoria di ieri contro la Roma:
> 
> "Gattuso non sbaglia una mossa, da grande allenatore quale ormai conferma di essere. Grande nella freddezza e nella razionalità delle decisioni, grande nel leggere ogni momento del match.
> Questo Milan ha futuro, grazie anche a Mirabelli.
> ...



Continuo a pensare che la vecchia dirigenza non abbia lavorato male, la scorsa stagione. Sono stati fatti degli errori, ma erano da mettere in conto e per certi versi sono da imputare anche (o soprattutto) alle condizioni in cui ha lavorato, del tutto particolari, per usare un eufemismo. Bisogna essere equilibrati, e voglio essere fra quelli che non spalano me*da quando le cose non vanno come si vorrebbe, che non affossano persone e professionisti per errori che avrebbero potuto commettere chiunque.

Quest'anno siamo migliorati sotto ogni punto di vista e non si può che essere soddisfatti. Ero ottimista a maggio, lo sono ancora di più ora. Il Milan tornerà, non so con quali tempi, ma già oggi si inizia a intravederne l'antica magia.


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Settembre 2018)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Continuo a pensare che la vecchia dirigenza non abbia lavorato male, la scorsa stagione. Sono stati fatti degli errori, ma erano da mettere in conto e per certi versi sono da imputare anche (o soprattutto) alle condizioni in cui ha lavorato, del tutto particolari, per usare un eufemismo. Bisogna essere equilibrati, e voglio essere fra quelli che non spalano me*da quando le cose non vanno come si vorrebbe, che non affossano persone e professionisti per errori che avrebbero potuto commettere chiunque.
> 
> Quest'anno siamo migliorati sotto ogni punto di vista e non si può che essere soddisfatti. Ero ottimista a maggio, lo sono ancora di più ora. Il Milan tornerà, non so con quali tempi, ma già oggi si inizia a intravederne l'antica magia.



Completamente d'accordo con te. Mirabelli secondo me ha ricevuto molte critiche ingiustificate da chi non si rende conto che il lavoro che aveva di fronte era un lavoro immane e nonostante tutto ha fatto relativamente bene, ponendo le basi di un ottimo futuro a mio avviso.
Ora sta alla nuova societa' riuscire a costruire un Milan all'altezza della tradizione. Ma sono ottimista perche' siamo solidi ora.


----------



## Casnop (1 Settembre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Tra il volere e il potere ce ne passa. Io non penso che Montella sia così scemo da preferire un Kalinic ad un Aubameyang, si giocava la sua carriera anche eh. Semplicemente erano finiti i soldi. L'errore è stato investire su Silva, ma lo hanno fatto non rendendosi conto che Cutrone era già notevolmente più forte.


Nei piani di Mirabelli non era contemplato Bonucci, apparsa come una improvvisa occasione di mercato da cogliere dopo la decisione del centrale difensivo di allontanarsi da Allegri. Senza quella operazione, vi sarebbe stato di massima lo spazio per fare Aubameyang, che Mirabelli aveva seguito in Germania dall'inverno precedente. Kalinic fu una soluzione di ripiego non appena si constato' che le risorse erano cessate, una soluzione caldeggiata da Montella, e tollerata da Mirabelli, che non esitò a manifestare pubblicamente le sue riserve sul giocatore, prospettandogli scherzosamente, al momento della firma, la possibilità di essere rispedito a Firenze, in caso di insuccesso. Ma ormai è acqua passata sotto i ponti.


----------



## Maximo (2 Settembre 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Completamente d'accordo con te. Mirabelli secondo me ha ricevuto molte critiche ingiustificate da chi non si rende conto che il lavoro che aveva di fronte era un lavoro immane e nonostante tutto ha fatto relativamente bene, ponendo le basi di un ottimo futuro a mio avviso.
> Ora sta alla nuova societa' riuscire a costruire un Milan all'altezza della tradizione. Ma sono ottimista perche' siamo solidi ora.



Infatti, anche per me le critiche a Mirabelli sono state troppe e non giustificate, ricordiamoci da dove partivamo, i vari Sosa, Vangioni, Niang, e potrei continuare. Mirabelli è riuscito a spedire gran parte di questi scarti sulla luna e a prendere ottimi giocatori. Gli errori sono stati in attacco ed in difesa con Bonucci, ma nessuno si poteva aspettare che l'ex juvnto fosse un tale flop e comunque quell'acquisto sbagliato dell'anno scorso è stato utile per raggiungere quest'anno due grandi obiettivi, Higuain e Caldara. 

Ieri la squadra che ha battuto la Roma ed a tratti ha dominato la partita era per 10/11 quella dell'anno scorso con più Higuain. Se lo scorso anno avessimo avuto un attaccante di tale livello e se avesse giocato di più Musacchio anzichè Bonucci, saremmo arrivati nonostante tutte le difficoltà in CL in carrozza.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Settembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le parole di Carlo Pellegatti sulla vittoria di ieri contro la Roma:
> 
> "Gattuso non sbaglia una mossa, da grande allenatore quale ormai conferma di essere. Grande nella freddezza e nella razionalità delle decisioni, grande nel leggere ogni momento del match.
> Questo Milan ha futuro, grazie anche a Mirabelli.
> ...



I giocatori in campo ieri suddivisi per gestioni:

Leonardo: Higuain, (Castillejo, Laxalt)
Mirabelli: Kessie, Biglia, Musacchio, Rodriguez, Calhanoglu
Galliani: Donnarumma, Calabria, Romagnoli, Bonaventura, Suso

Ringraziamo anche Galliani e Berlusconi allora.
Ci mancherebbe che spendendo 230 milioni non avesse azzeccato neanche un acquisto. Chiamiamolo merito... forse non eccessivo demerito. 
Dimentichiamoci l'aqcuisto di Kalinic... (e se giocava sempre titolare era per pressioni del Mira) quando c'erano già Cutrone e Silva in rosa.
Dimentichiamoci la fascia di capitano a Bonucci...
Dimentichiamoci il mega ingaggio a Gattuso (totalmente inutile)
Dimentichiamoci tutto il resto che causa conati di vomito al solo accenno di ricordo ed elogiamolo quale fautore del nuovo Milan.


----------



## zlatan (2 Settembre 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io ho sempre la sensazione che Lui voleva prendere uno tra Morata e Aubameyang ma che Montella ha insistito per Kalinic. Poi magari sbaglio ma questa sensazione anche di quella presentazione ancora non me la toglio. Qualcuno ha la stessa mia sensazione o sono l'unico?



No dai non scherzare. 
Quello che l'allenatore vuole assolutamente un giocatore, sono le classiche leggende, ti pare che se poteva prendere uno dei 2 avrebbe scelto Kalinic? Dai nn scherzare


----------



## Pitermilanista (2 Settembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le parole di Carlo Pellegatti sulla vittoria di ieri contro la Roma:
> 
> "Gattuso non sbaglia una mossa, da grande allenatore quale ormai conferma di essere. Grande nella freddezza e nella razionalità delle decisioni, grande nel leggere ogni momento del match.
> Questo Milan ha futuro, grazie anche a Mirabelli.
> ...



Una vittoria, e rispuntano fuori gli amanti della soppressata e della 'nduja: che spettacolo!

Venerdì sera in campo si è visto un discreto Milan, distante anni luce a livello tecnico, atletico e tattico da ciò che dovrebbe essere l'AC Milan, ovvero un club tra i top 5 (diciamo 10, sono cambiati i tempi) al mondo. 

L'unico giocatore da Milan, che infatti ha fatto la differenza per intero contro la Roma, era il centravanti. Acquistato quest'anno. Forse ce n'è un altro, Romagnoli, che non mi pare sia stato acquistato l'anno scorso. Il resto, un mix di gente della primavera o comunque residuati della gestione Fester, mentre del vostro amato salsicciaro hanno giocato tre che tutto il forum non vedeva l'ora di sbolognare fino a una settimana fa (Musacchio, Biglia, Roriguez) per il rendimento osceno, uno che è stato pagato il doppio del suo reale valore (Kessiè), e un ottimo giocatore che che è stato pagato il giusto (il turco).

Sarebbe questa la base lasciata in eredità? Mej cojoni, direbbero a Roma!
Calcio ne sapeva fare poco, il salsicciaro, ma vedo che tra regalie e prebende si è fatto tanti amici (di Pellegatti non sapevo, ma di gente da strapazzo che è passata dalle fogne a un accredito a San Siro con tanto di accesso agli spogliatoi ho la lista).

Grazie a Dio è passata anche questa.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Settembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Una vittoria, e rispuntano fuori gli amanti della soppressata e della 'nduja: che spettacolo!
> 
> Venerdì sera in campo si è visto un discreto Milan, distante anni luce a livello tecnico, atletico e tattico da ciò che dovrebbe essere l'AC Milan, ovvero un club tra i top 5 (diciamo 10, sono cambiati i tempi) al mondo.
> 
> ...



Avevo evitato commenti perché la "cosa" e il suo autore si commentano da sé, ma commento il tuo intervento che è perfetto more solito. Sconfitta a Napoli, colpa della rosa scriteriata "costruita da Leonardo", vittoria con la Roma, "merito di Mirabelli"...spero non vivremo questa altalena ridicola tutto l'anno.


----------



## Mika (2 Settembre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> No dai non scherzare.
> Quello che l'allenatore vuole assolutamente un giocatore, sono le classiche leggende, ti pare che se poteva prendere uno dei 2 avrebbe scelto Kalinic? Dai nn scherzare



Però Montella nonostante Cutrone segnasse ha sempre messo in campo Kalinic fino a che non è arrivato Gattuso (con il quale poi ha litigato).


----------



## Maximo (2 Settembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Una vittoria, e rispuntano fuori gli amanti della soppressata e della 'nduja: che spettacolo!
> 
> Venerdì sera in campo si è visto un discreto Milan, distante anni luce a livello tecnico, atletico e tattico da ciò che dovrebbe essere l'AC Milan, ovvero un club tra i top 5 (diciamo 10, sono cambiati i tempi) al mondo.
> 
> ...



E' chiaro che il 99% dei tifosi me compreso preferisca questa gestione, Leo e Paolo sono una garanzia e con risorse molto più limitate dell'anno scorso e pochissimo temo hanno fatto grandi cose. Per inciso e per onestà intellettuale ammetto che ero tra quelli che avevano criticato gli acquisti di Laxalt e Castellejo, la loro prima apparizione a San Siro mi ha invece impressionato, speriamo che continuino su questa strada, significherebbe ancor di più che Leonardo e Maldini hanno davvero grandi capacità nel saper scegliere i giocatori.

Ho invece sempre apprezzato Biglia, Musacchio e Rodriguez, così come Bonaventura e Suso, giocatori spesso criticati qui sul forum ma che invece hanno a mio parere dato molto in termini di qualità alla squadra.
Quando sento dire che Bonaventura dovrebbe essere ceduto mi piacerebbe anche sapere per sostituirlo con chi, allo stesso prezzo per giunta. Quando si va a cercare un Barella tanto per fare un esempio ti chiedono 50 mln.

Ricordimoci sempre la squadra del 2016-2017, di chi indossava la maglia numero 10, dei Vangioni, Poli, Ocampos, Lapadula, Bacca, ecc... Oggi si sta costuendo pezzo dopo pezzo qualcosa di importante ed il "telaio" della squadra, che sia parte merito di Galliani, parte merito di Mirabelli, parte merito di Leonardo; c'è, e a me da milanista interessa questo.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (2 Settembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Una vittoria, e rispuntano fuori gli amanti della soppressata e della 'nduja: che spettacolo!
> 
> Venerdì sera in campo si è visto un discreto Milan, distante anni luce a livello tecnico, atletico e tattico da ciò che dovrebbe essere l'AC Milan, ovvero un club tra i top 5 (diciamo 10, sono cambiati i tempi) al mondo.
> 
> ...


Inutile perdere tempo a rammentare per l'ennesima volta che il Mira ha investito più di 200 milioni di euro per portare a Milanello un'accozzaglia di gente per lo più mediocre...
Come hai giustamente scritto...''Grazie a Dio è passata anche questa''...


----------



## pazzomania (2 Settembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le parole di Carlo Pellegatti sulla vittoria di ieri contro la Roma:
> 
> "Gattuso non sbaglia una mossa, da grande allenatore quale ormai conferma di essere. Grande nella freddezza e nella razionalità delle decisioni, grande nel leggere ogni momento del match.
> Questo Milan ha futuro, grazie anche a Mirabelli.
> ...



Quelli che se ne intendono di calcio, questa cosa, la dicono da tempi non sospetti.
I pochissimi, che hanno le palle di esprimere le proprie idee.

Ma nemmeno serve intendersi di calcio, bastano occhio, logica e cervello.

Forse un po' meno romanzata, di come la racconta il sognatore Carlo.

Ma sono certo, che anche arrivassimo secondi/terzi, con la formazione pensata da Mirabelli, perchè questa è, fatevene una ragione, sarebbe merito di chissà chi.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Settembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le parole di Carlo Pellegatti sulla vittoria di ieri contro la Roma:
> 
> "Gattuso non sbaglia una mossa, da grande allenatore quale ormai conferma di essere. Grande nella freddezza e nella razionalità delle decisioni, grande nel leggere ogni momento del match.
> Questo Milan ha futuro, grazie anche a Mirabelli.
> ...



Non mi sento di condivere queste parole.
Mirabelli, che comunque non mi va di demonizzare, ha commesso ben più di un errore. Anzitutto non si cambiano 6/11 della rosa con giocatori provenienti dalle più disparate realtà, sperando che la squadra trovi un equilibrio come per magia. E soprattutto non si spendono 200 e passa milioni in quel modo così trionfalistico, ben sapendo che ci sono occhi vigili (e opinione pubblica) che non te la fanno passare sottotraccia. La fascia di capitano a Bonucci. E poi il contratto a Gattuso. La conferma era giusta per i risultati che aveva ottenuto a quel momento, ma è stato troppo "sonoro". A ben vedere ha messo in difficoltà l'allenatore, che adesso si becca improperi, sono sicuro, anche per quello. Certo Gattuso ha accettato, ma sono sicuro che un contratto più sobrio sarebbe stato accolto ugualmente e avrebbe sollevato meno polverone. Ma su tutte, i suoi atteggiamenti goffi e un po' arroganti hanno lasciato uno strascico di polemiche che ancora adesso facciamo fatica a rimuovere, come possiamo constatare tutti. A questi livelli di gestione non ci è entrato in punta di piedi come avrebbe dovuto, ma a gamba tesa, mossa che reputo azzardata se non poco intelligente. Non lo accuso direttamente di malafede, ma non ha fatto poi molto per dimostrare il contrario.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Settembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le parole di Carlo Pellegatti sulla vittoria di ieri contro la Roma:
> 
> "Gattuso non sbaglia una mossa, da grande allenatore quale ormai conferma di essere. Grande nella freddezza e nella razionalità delle decisioni, grande nel leggere ogni momento del match.
> Questo Milan ha futuro, grazie anche a Mirabelli.
> ...





gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non mi sento di condivere queste parole.
> Mirabelli, che comunque non mi va di demonizzare, ha commesso ben più di un errore. Anzitutto non si cambiano 6/11 della rosa con giocatori provenienti dalle più disparate realtà, sperando che la squadra trovi un equilibrio come per magia. E soprattutto non si spendono 200 e passa milioni in quel modo così trionfalistico, ben sapendo che ci sono occhi vigili (e opinione pubblica) che non te la fanno passare sottotraccia. La fascia di capitano a Bonucci. E poi il contratto a Gattuso. La conferma era giusta per i risultati che aveva ottenuto a quel momento, ma è stato troppo "sonoro". A ben vedere ha messo in difficoltà l'allenatore, che adesso si becca improperi, sono sicuro, anche per quello. Certo Gattuso ha accettato, ma sono sicuro che un contratto più sobrio sarebbe stato accolto ugualmente e avrebbe sollevato meno polverone. Ma su tutte, i suoi atteggiamenti goffi e un po' arroganti hanno lasciato uno strascico di polemiche che ancora adesso facciamo fatica a rimuovere, come possiamo constatare tutti. A questi livelli di gestione non ci è entrato in punta di piedi come avrebbe dovuto, ma a gamba tesa, mossa che reputo azzardata se non poco intelligente. Non lo accuso direttamente di malafede, ma non ha fatto poi molto per dimostrare il contrario.



Purtroppo il "revisionismo" è un qualcosa che torna sempre, a intervalli più o meno regolari, in tutti i campi e il calcio non fa eccezione. Anche perché, come qualcuno ha ricordato sopra, ci sono gli amici del settore stampa (Pellegatti è uno di questi ma lo era anche con la società di epoca berlusconiana). E poi ci sono quei tifosi, appassionati o addetti ai lavori che hanno fatto una magrissima figura ad appoggiare Mirabelli e "nun ce vonno stà", direbbero a Roma, e sfruttano ogni minima scemenza per tornare a galla con le loro perle ormai famigerate ("la bbbase", per dirne una). Ed allora prepariamoci all'altalena che quando si perde "è colpa dei nuovi" e quando si vince "è merito di quelli di prima". Senza poi considerare furbescamente il fatto che la squadra è ancora farcita di giocatori di "quelli che c'erano prima ancora", ovvero i due vegliardi brianzoli. Comunque bell'intervento.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Settembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il "revisionismo" è un qualcosa che torna sempre, a intervalli più o meno regolari, in tutti i campi e il calcio non fa eccezione. Anche perché, come qualcuno ha ricordato sopra, ci sono gli amici del settore stampa (Pellegatti è uno di questi ma lo era anche con la società di epoca berlusconiana). E poi ci sono quei tifosi, appassionati o addetti ai lavori che hanno fatto una magrissima figura ad appoggiare Mirabelli e "nun ce vonno stà", direbbero a Roma, e sfruttano ogni minima scemenza per tornare a galla con le loro perle ormai famigerate ("la bbbase", per dirne una). Ed allora prepariamoci all'altalena che quando si perde "è colpa dei nuovi" e quando si vince "è merito di quelli di prima". Senza poi considerare furbescamente il fatto che la squadra è ancora farcita di giocatori di "quelli che c'erano prima ancora", ovvero i due vegliardi brianzoli. Comunque bell'intervento.



Vero, ma tutto si risolverebbe con un po' di equilibrio, come sempre.

Mirabelli ha preso buoni giocatori, altri meno buoni, un pò come tutti i DS del mondo.

Gli è girata male solo con la punta, ma non me la sento di addossargli TUTTE le colpe, avesse avuto la fortuna di poter prendere Higuain (perchè di kulovic si tratta) lo scorso anno, saremmo arrivati quarti a mani basse.

Oltretutto questa cosa dei 200 milioni non si può davvero più sentire, ma dico sul serio, come se con 200 milioni potessi prendere 3 top player VERI nel 2018

E aggiungo, anche si fosse potuto, credo che avremmo dovuto riempire la squadra di primavera, visto che avevamo una rosa distrutta sia a livello tecnico che qualitativo, ma sopratutto numerico.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vero, ma tutto si risolverebbe con un po' di equilibrio, come sempre.
> 
> Mirabelli ha preso buoni giocatori, altri meno buoni, un pò come tutti i DS del mondo.
> 
> ...



La prima riga la quoto in pieno. Ma se si ha equilibrio non si può dire che Leonardo ha preso Higuain solo per fortuna e che Mirabelli ha sbagliato solo la punta. L'obiettività deve valere per tutti, ragazzi. Anche la storia dei 200 e passa milioni temo che continuerai a sentirla da molti, perché obiettivamente si tratta di una cifra monstre, quanto meno per il nostro campionato. Personalmente la storia dei 230 milioni non è un mio tormentone, l'ho menzionata poco, ma trovo legittimo che gli altri la tirino fuori.

Poi per carità, Kessié ad esempio è un giocatore di cui sono stato sempre molto contento, sin dal suo acquisto e l'ho difeso anche quando non ha giocato bene. Calhanoglu si sta dimostrando un buon giocatore (continuo a non trovarlo eccezionale ma si tratta di opinioni), Conti è stato sfortunato ed è ingiudicabile ma a me piaceva. Discorso diverso per tutti gli altri, fra chi c'è ancora e chi è già andato. Ma non si può fare, come ad esempio fa Pellegatti, revisionismo in base ad una giocata estemporanea frutto anche di una difesa romanista di belle statuine. Qui poi parliamo solo delle scelte dei singoli giocatori, perché sul resto ce ne sarebbe da dire. Ci vuole appunto equilibrio, come giustamente hai scritto


----------



## arcanum (2 Settembre 2018)

Sempre sostenuto che il lavoro di Mirabelli è stato fin troppo sottovalutato, il fatto che con Gattuso fosse nato anche un legame dovrebbe dirla lunga anche ai detrattori dell'ex DS.

Noi non sappiamo bene i fatti, a volte li sappiamo pure ma preferiamo dimenticarcene....Mirabelli ha fatto un solo errore lo scorso anno: la scelta degli attaccanti.

Errore non da poco, ovviamente, però se uno vuole ragionarci su può capire anche il suo criterio, se uno non vuole ragionarci dice che Mirabelli non capisce niente di calcio.
Aubameyang voleva una barca di soldi di ingaggio, Morata ha deciso di non venire e comunque era una scommessa...i vari Cavani, Benzema, ecc non sarebbero venuti neanche percependo i loro stipendi attuali, inutile girarci intorno, eravamo/siamo una squadra con poco appeal.

Risultato: abbiamo preso un potenziale talento (chissà che altri accordi c'erano con Mendes tra l'altro) e una "sicurezza". Purtroppo han fallito entrambi, il primo troppo acerbo per l'italia, il secondo psicologicamente è una frana!

Per il resto per me ha fatto un buon lavoro Mirabelli, considerando che la rosa di due anni fa oltre a essere scarsa, aveva diversi giocatori in prestito secco che poi sono andati via o erano da riscattare, quindi ha dovuto creare una rosa competitiva in serie A da zero o quasi.


----------



## Maximo (2 Settembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> La prima riga la quoto in pieno. Ma se si ha equilibrio *non si può dire che Leonardo ha preso Higuain solo per fortuna e che Mirabelli ha sbagliato solo la punta*. L'obiettività deve valere per tutti, ragazzi. Anche la storia dei 200 e passa milioni temo che continuerai a sentirla da molti, perché obiettivamente si tratta di una cifra monstre, quanto meno per il nostro campionato. Personalmente la storia dei 230 milioni non è un mio tormentone, l'ho menzionata poco, ma trovo legittimo che gli altri la tirino fuori.
> 
> Poi per carità, Kessié ad esempio è un giocatore di cui sono stato sempre molto contento, sin dal suo acquisto e l'ho difeso anche quando non ha giocato bene. Calhanoglu si sta dimostrando un buon giocatore (continuo a non trovarlo eccezionale ma si tratta di opinioni), Conti è stato sfortunato ed è ingiudicabile ma a me piaceva. Discorso diverso per tutti gli altri, fra chi c'è ancora e chi è già andato. Ma non si può fare, come ad esempio fa Pellegatti, revisionismo in base ad una giocata estemporanea frutto anche di una difesa romanista di belle statuine. Qui poi parliamo solo delle scelte dei singoli giocatori, perché sul resto ce ne sarebbe da dire. Ci vuole appunto equilibrio, come giustamente hai scritto



Su Leonardo hai ragione, con Higuain non ha avuto fortuna, ma è stato molto, molto abile, in un'unica operazione è riuscito a toglierci un probleba, Bonucci, a portare un campione in attacco, Higuain, e a portare un potenziale crak in difesa come Caldara. E su Caldara è stato irremovibile, o lui o niente Bonucci, quindi sicuramente non si tratta di fortuna. 

Credo che #pazzomania intendesse dire che quest'anno c'erano le condizioni per prendere un campione in attacco, l'anno scorso no, e questo per una serie di motivi, intanto l'anno scorso il Milan non aveva appeel arrivando da diverse stagioni pessime, anche la proprietà precedente dava probabilmete più qualche dubbio a molti procuratori e agenti, e poi non c'era Leonardo, e questo va detto, Mirabelli non poteva avere e non avrà mai il "peso" di un ex campione come Leonardo, e quindi la stessa capacità di convincere un gran giocatore a venire al Milan. Mi ricordo benissimo l'anno scorso, prima ci snobbò Morata, poi Diego Costa, poi il "caso" Aubamejang, insomma il rischio di rimanere all'asciutto in attacco c'era ed era concreto. Credo che l'acquisto frettoloso di Andrè Silva sia stato fatto proprio per questo motivo, così come l'acquisto a fine mercato di Kalinic visto dallo stesso Mirabelli come l'ultimissima scelta.

Poi c'è anche da dire che l'anno scorso molti fatori negativi hanno infuenzato la nostra stagione:
- Una preparazione sbagliata, probabilmente influenzata dai preliminari di EL
- Tanti, troppi giocatori nuovi, ma purtroppo questo era un male necessario, dovevamo rifondare la squadra, ma per trovare l'amalgama ci sono voluti 6 mesi
- L'allenatore messo in discussione dopo 3 giornate (forse il più grosso errore della ex dirigenza)
- L'infortunio di Conti
- I flop non annunciati, almeno non in queste proporzioni di Bonucci e Kalinic
- La mancata esplosione di Silva (OK qui è stato un azzardo ed è andata male)


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Settembre 2018)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Su Leonardo hai ragione, con Higuain non ha avuto fortuna, ma è stato molto, molto abile, in un'unica operazione è riuscito a toglierci un probleba, Bonucci, a portare un campione in attacco, Higuain, e a portare un potenziale crak in difesa come Caldara. E su Caldara è stato irremovibile, o lui o niente Bonucci, quindi sicuramente non si tratta di fortuna.
> 
> Credo che #pazzomania intendesse dire che quest'anno c'erano le condizioni per prendere un campione in attacco, l'anno scorso no, e questo per una serie di motivi, intanto l'anno scorso il Milan non aveva appeel arrivando da diverse stagioni pessime, anche la proprietà precedente dava probabilmete più qualche dubbio a molti procuratori e agenti, e poi non c'era Leonardo, e questo va detto, Mirabelli non poteva avere e non avrà mai il "peso" di un ex campione come Leonardo, e quindi la stessa capacità di convincere un gran giocatore a venire al Milan. Mi ricordo benissimo l'anno scorso, prima ci snobbò Morata, poi Diego Costa, poi il "caso" Aubamejang, insomma il rischio di rimanere all'asciutto in attacco c'era ed era concreto. Credo che l'acquisto frettoloso di Andrè Silva sia stato fatto proprio per questo motivo, così come l'acquisto a fine mercato di Kalinic visto dallo stesso Mirabelli come l'ultimissima scelta.
> 
> ...



Mi piace la tua risposta. Non concordo però sulla questione "campione in attacco", Aubameyang avrebbe fatto carte false per venire, purtroppo ci siamo bruciati molte risorse con Silva, sono ormai convinto che qui ci siamo proprio fatti mettere nel sacco da quel volpone di Mendes. L'idea iniziale, per me giusta, era quella di fare Auba con Kalinic riserva ma Mirabelli ha ceduto alle tentazioni Silva e Bonucci (80 milioni totali in cartellini più il mega-ingaggio di Leo che poteva invece andare a Auba) e si è mandato all'aria da solo il suo stesso piano. Un peccato. Concordo poco anche sul fattore rifondazione, secondo me la rivoluzione poteva e doveva essere meno profonda, anche perché si era deciso di mantenere lo stesso mister che infatti con la rosa rivoluzionata ha dovuto ricominciare da zero ed è andato nel pallone.

Però dicevo, i post ben argomentati come il tuo li apprezzo molto, pur nella diversità di opinioni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Settembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le parole di Carlo Pellegatti sulla vittoria di ieri contro la Roma:
> 
> "Gattuso non sbaglia una mossa, da grande allenatore quale ormai conferma di essere. Grande nella freddezza e nella razionalità delle decisioni, grande nel leggere ogni momento del match.
> Questo Milan ha futuro, grazie anche a Mirabelli.
> ...


Le solite esagerazioni di Pellegatti,i soliti eccessi. Ora dopo una stagione vergognosa e prestazioni indecorose di gran parte degli acquisti del calabrese, ecco che parte l'apologia sfrenata verso il lavoro del precedente DS, tessendo le lodi della famosa "base solida". La realtà è che prima di questa partita i vari Biglia, Rodriguez, Musacchio erano considerati acquisti palesemente sbagliati. Kessie certamente strapagato, mentre Calhanoglu è l'unico verso cui non nutrivo dubbi. Silva e Kalinic meglio non commentarli. Non so come si faccia a dire che abbia sbagliato solo qualche acquisto. Ha fatto disastri su tutta la linea, dimostrando di essere un incapace che non era degno di fare il DS del Milan.


----------



## Beppe85 (2 Settembre 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Le solite esagerazioni di Pellegatti,i soliti eccessi. Ora dopo una stagione vergognosa e prestazioni indecorose di gran parte degli acquisti del calabrese, ecco che parte l'apologia sfrenata verso il lavoro del precedente DS, tessendo le lodi della famosa "base solida". La realtà è che prima di questa partita i vari Biglia, Rodriguez, Musacchio erano considerati acquisti palesemente sbagliati. Kessie certamente strapagato, mentre Calhanoglu è l'unico verso cui non nutrivo dubbi. Silva e Kalinic meglio non commentarli. Non so come si faccia a dire che abbia sbagliato solo qualche acquisto. Ha fatto disastri su tutta la linea, dimostrando di essere un incapace che non era degno di fare il DS del Milan.



Kessie strapagato????
Preso in prestito con obbligo, pagato a luglio di quest'anno (2018) e c erano almeno 2 squadre inglesi che prima ancora che lo pagassimo hanno offerto 40 mil per lui... ma di cosa stiamo parlando?
Capisco che si possano avere opinioni diverse ma davvero ogni tanto siamo alla follia...
Musacchio è inutile che lo massacrate solo perché "tanto l'ha preso mirabelli". Doveva arrivare l'anno prima e gli accordi erano stati presi da Galliani. Perciò tranquilli, non dovete inventarvi un motivo per insultarlo e così colpire mira.
Ma son sicuro che vi trovavate molto meglio quando si spendevano i pochi soldi rimasti per acquistare bacca a 30 e bertolacci a 25 (mira con 20 ha preso hakan... dovrebbe bastar questo per farvi capire che forse non ha fatto tutto sto gran male al Milan). Ma son sicuro che troverete altro da dire...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Settembre 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Kessie strapagato????
> Preso in prestito con obbligo, pagato a luglio di quest'anno (2018) e c erano almeno 2 squadre inglesi che prima ancora che lo pagassimo hanno offerto 40 mil per lui... ma di cosa stiamo parlando?
> Capisco che si possano avere opinioni diverse ma davvero ogni tanto siamo alla follia...
> Musacchio è inutile che lo massacrate solo perché "tanto l'ha preso mirabelli". Doveva arrivare l'anno prima e gli accordi erano stati presi da Galliani. Perciò tranquilli, non dovete inventarvi un motivo per insultarlo e così colpire mira.
> Ma son sicuro che vi trovavate molto meglio quando si spendevano i pochi soldi rimasti per acquistare bacca a 30 e bertolacci a 25 (mira con 20 ha preso hakan... dovrebbe bastar questo per farvi capire che forse non ha fatto tutto sto gran male al Milan). Ma son sicuro che troverete altro da dire...


Kessie pagato 30 milioni, ti paiono due spicci. Oltretutto fino a oggi cosa ha dimostrato? A ogni modo il discorso su Mirabelli è ampio. Non solo ha sbagliato acquisti, non solo i nomi in sè, ma persino i ruoli. Ha riempito la squadra di difensori e terzini strapagati quando l'abc del calcio italiano insegna che in Italia si vince grazie al centrocampo e all'attacco. Guarda che razza di centrocampo abbiamo, ti pare degno delle altre concorrenti per i primi 4 posti? Il problema maggiore di Mirabelli è stato quello di non capire le reali esigenze della squadra, tuttora abbiamo ali offensive incapaci di andare in gol e centrocampisti con un livello tecnico decisamente scarso.


----------



## Rivera10 (2 Settembre 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Kessie pagato 30 milioni, ti paiono due spicci. Oltretutto fino a oggi cosa ha dimostrato? A ogni modo il discorso su Mirabelli è ampio. Non solo ha sbagliato acquisti, non solo i nomi in sè, ma persino i ruoli. Ha riempito la squadra di difensori e terzini strapagati quando l'abc del calcio italiano insegna che in Italia si vince grazie al centrocampo e all'attacco. Guarda che razza di centrocampo abbiamo, ti pare degno delle altre concorrenti per i primi 4 posti? Il problema maggiore di Mirabelli è stato quello di non capire le reali esigenze della squadra, tuttora abbiamo ali offensive incapaci di andare in gol e centrocampisti con un livello tecnico decisamente scarso.



Come si vince in Italia?


----------



## Beppe85 (2 Settembre 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Kessie pagato 30 milioni, ti paiono due spicci. Oltretutto fino a oggi cosa ha dimostrato? A ogni modo il discorso su Mirabelli è ampio. Non solo ha sbagliato acquisti, non solo i nomi in sè, ma persino i ruoli. Ha riempito la squadra di difensori e terzini strapagati quando l'abc del calcio italiano insegna che in Italia si vince grazie al centrocampo e all'attacco. Guarda che razza di centrocampo abbiamo, ti pare degno delle altre concorrenti per i primi 4 posti? Il problema maggiore di Mirabelli è stato quello di non capire le reali esigenze della squadra, tuttora abbiamo ali offensive incapaci di andare in gol e centrocampisti con un livello tecnico decisamente scarso.



Eran meglio 105 per coutinho, no?
O 70 per van dijk... o 40 per kongodbia, 30 per spinazzola, 30 per bacca, 28 per gagliardini, 30 per vecino, 25 per vrsaliko e grazie al cielo ci siamo evitati i 100 mil per belotti
Era pieno di affari eh?? 
Siam tutti bravi col senno del poi...
Chi non lo capisce o peggio... fa finta di non capirlo solo per attaccare mira... non vuole il bene del Milan.


----------



## mil77 (2 Settembre 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Kessie pagato 30 milioni, ti paiono due spicci. Oltretutto fino a oggi cosa ha dimostrato? A ogni modo il discorso su Mirabelli è ampio. Non solo ha sbagliato acquisti, non solo i nomi in sè, ma persino i ruoli. Ha riempito la squadra di difensori e terzini strapagati quando l'abc del calcio italiano insegna che in Italia si vince grazie al centrocampo e all'attacco. Guarda che razza di centrocampo abbiamo, ti pare degno delle altre concorrenti per i primi 4 posti? Il problema maggiore di Mirabelli è stato quello di non capire le reali esigenze della squadra, tuttora abbiamo ali offensive incapaci di andare in gol e centrocampisti con un livello tecnico decisamente scarso.



Premesso che in Italia vince sempre chi ha la miglior difesa, 30 x Kessie ( con prestito biennale) non sono niente. Oggi a 30 milioni rischi di prendere un bidone


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Settembre 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Eran meglio 105 per coutinho, no?
> O 70 per van dijk... o 40 per kongodbia, 30 per spinazzola, 30 per bacca, 28 per gagliardini, 30 per vecino, 25 per vrsaliko e grazie al cielo ci siamo evitati i 100 mil per belotti
> Era pieno di affari eh??
> Siam tutti bravi col senno del poi...
> Chi non lo capisce o peggio... fa finta di non capirlo solo per attaccare mira... non vuole il bene del Milan.


Senno del poi assolutamente no. A me del bene del Milan interessa eccome, non mi interessa chi ci sta in società, nè se i proprietari sono cinesi, italiani, americani o arabi. Ho criticato l'acquisto di Bonucci l'anno scorso, dicendo che era più importante prendere una punta forte e... Apriti cielo. Insulti a non finire. Se volevi rivoluzionare dovevi farlo con criterio, capendo ciò che era necessario e soprattutto le PRIORITÀ che molti di noi qui nel forum avevamo individuato e non sono state capite da un DS evidentemente non portato per fare questo mestiere.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Settembre 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Premesso che in Italia vince sempre chi ha la miglior difesa, 30 x Kessie ( con prestito biennale) non sono niente. Oggi a 30 milioni rischi di prendere un bidone


In difesa vince la migliore FASE DIFENSIVA, non la difesa in senso stretto. E la fase difensiva non è un discorso di reparto, bensì di squadra. Se giochi in malo modo, impostando male la fase difensiva, persino Samuel andava in difficoltà giocando nel Real.


----------



## Rivera10 (2 Settembre 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Premesso che in Italia vince sempre chi ha la miglior difesa, 30 x Kessie ( con prestito biennale) non sono niente. Oggi a 30 milioni rischi di prendere un bidone



Meno male che qualcuno che ricorda i santi dogmi c'e'.In Italia vince sempre la squadra che ha la migliore fase difensiva e mai il contrario.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Settembre 2018)

Incredibile, una partita abbiamo vinto, e rispuntano i mirabellers. Ma pensiamo al presente e futuro.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (3 Settembre 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Le solite esagerazioni di Pellegatti,i soliti eccessi. Ora dopo una stagione vergognosa e prestazioni indecorose di gran parte degli acquisti del calabrese, ecco che parte l'apologia sfrenata verso il lavoro del precedente DS, tessendo le lodi della famosa "base solida". La realtà è che prima di questa partita i vari Biglia, Rodriguez, Musacchio erano considerati acquisti palesemente sbagliati. Kessie certamente strapagato, mentre Calhanoglu è l'unico verso cui non nutrivo dubbi. Silva e Kalinic meglio non commentarli. Non so come si faccia a dire che abbia sbagliato solo qualche acquisto. Ha fatto disastri su tutta la linea, dimostrando di essere un incapace che non era degno di fare il DS del Milan.





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Incredibile, una partita abbiamo vinto, e rispuntano i mirabellers. Ma pensiamo al presente e futuro.



No, veramente questi sono un caso disperato, il tipico esempio del "nun ce vojo stà". Adesso sfruttano addirittura Pellegatti, che sicuramente dileggiavano quando leccava il deretano al Condor, se lo lecca al Miraballe invece va bene. Al prossimo risultato negativo per loro tornerà ad essere "colpa di Leonardo". Sto Miraballe, più di fassone, ha fatto nella nostra tifoseria più danni dell'ultimo Galliani, ha creato dei mostri, dei veri feticisti di questa figura a metà fra il guitto di periferia e il dirigente sportivo di serie C. Un fenomeno che ancora non mi spiego. Poi apprezzo chi almeno argomenta, rispetto a chi risponde per luoghi comuni o mette reputazioni negative "random" perché non in grado di argomentare.

Ale, concordo su tutto tranne Kessié. Magari valeva 20 invece di 30 ma non lo ritengo strapagato come invece Gagliardini.


----------

